

Realistic weight loss goals better than quick fixes - DanBC
http://www.nice.org.uk/newsroom/news/RealisticWeightLossGoalsBetterThanQuickFixes.jsp

======
DanBC
NICE - the National Institute for Care and Health Excellence[1] in the UK -
issue evidence based guidance for English health care providers. Commissioners
and providers and clinicians don't have to follow this guidance, but they'd
need to show they have good reason not to.

I submit this because HN has endless subs about diet and nutrition and lots of
them are _awful_. It is weird to me that HN readers are really susceptible to
biases and poor quality science. (And this flows both ways - people saying
"just diet you lazy fat fucks" don't get it as much as people saying "only eat
lard and you'll be fine").

This sub has two parts. I subbed the news announcement. The actual guidance is
here.
[http://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/index.jsp?action=byID&o=1453...](http://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/index.jsp?action=byID&o=14530)

I felt that I had to sub the news release first because I thought that the
thread would have been flooded with people who didn't read all the guidance
before commenting. :-/

